# How do you find out if you passed?



## joncfinney (Mar 21, 2010)

I just took my EMT b test at Pearson vue yesterday morning at 8:00am. How can i check if i passed. ?


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 21, 2010)

Ummm... Log into NREMT's website. But you won't get any results until tomorrow afternoon at the earliest


----------



## medic417 (Mar 21, 2010)

Actually they update some Sunday nights.


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 21, 2010)

medic417 said:


> Actually they update some Sunday nights.



Oh ok. Didn't know that. I know I took my "I" written on a Friday afternoon and didn't find out till Monday morning


----------



## EMSLaw (Mar 21, 2010)

I took mine on a Friday, and I knew by the time I drove back to the office.  I mean, it's a computer-based test, it's not like somebody has to go through and grade it by hand.


----------



## Angel (Mar 21, 2010)

but they only upload the scores twice a day, so depending what time you took it, it could be today or it could be monday...look now if you havent.


----------

